# Reversible mesh jerseys, plastisol transfer numbers, screened front



## audioslavekane (Oct 4, 2010)

I am screening the front of 44 royal/white reversible jerseys from badger. also heat pressing numbers (plastisol) on the back. both will be repeated on the reverse. 

should I screen first or after I heat press?  thanks in advance!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Heat press first, it'll be no different than printing the 2nd side on a shirt; otherwise you'll have to worry about the heat press softening the screenprint and sticking.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol, I do the opposite. Many customers like the softer feel of heat pressed screen printed products.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The screenprint doesn't stick to the bottom platen? Are you splitting the shirt?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

No, we use Two teflon sheets. Sometimes we split or separate the shirts. Especially if they're transfers on both sides.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Yep. A teflon sheet is your best friend with any heat transfer machine. You can do it either way successfully. Make sure you don't use regular wet on wet plastisol to print athletic mesh jersyes. The plastisol manufacturers make athletic grade ink sfor this this application for good reason. You want the ink to have more body, go on thicker and have more shine and stretch so they last for a full season of weekly washing. Pay a few bucks more and buy the athletic plastisol when printing athletic jerseys fronts or numbers. I oike the 1100 series from International Coatings. It has been dependable for more than 25 years. The fabrics have gotten worse and worse over the years. Moving from nylon mesh to cheaper and cheaper woven polyesters that bleed and soak up the inks. Rutland has a very nice low bleed white now that is California phatlate compliant. I forget the number on it. A creamy bright white that flashes fast.


----------

